# YOUR GYM TRANSFORMATION PHOTOS



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Attempt number 2 lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced.html


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Over 5 weeks


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

10 week cutting cycle


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 99480
> 
> 
> 10 week cutting cycle


That's a good effort! What was the cardio and diet like? Any meds?


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 99480
> 
> 
> 10 week cutting cycle


reps


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

10 weeks on crius test enanthate, first 4 with prop and ended with winstrol. Also used clen twice for 2 weeks, and cardio was after every weight session, with sometimes HIIT on rest days and sometimes fasted AM cardio.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 99480
> 
> 
> 10 week cutting cycle


totally amazing achievement jaysus such a change well done


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> totally amazing achievement jaysus such a change well done


Thank you, though I wish I got a better before pic, as I think the angle makes it look a little worse than it was. But I was still fat, lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Thank you, though I wish I got a better before pic, as I think the angle makes it look a little worse than it was. But I was still fat, lol.


lol fek me you men is never happy, complainin you dont luk gud in your before pic lols


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol fek me you men is never happy, complainin you dont luk gud in your before pic lols


Never. I'd be happy going from the after pic to a bigger version of the after pic. One day maybe...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Never. I'd be happy going from the after pic to a bigger version of the after pic. One day maybe...


no maybe about it - you defo will get it - sure when u can do that in 10 weeks just think what u cud achieve in another 10


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 99480
> 
> 
> 10 week cutting cycle


Jeeeez kudos mate, what a change!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 99480
> 
> 
> 10 week cutting cycle


Crazy transformation - congratulations :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

8 months ago when i started



Now


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> 8 months ago when i started
> 
> View attachment 99484
> 
> ...


Great progress mate :thumbup1: How much weight have you put on?

I'm sure there will be a lot more by the end of your current cycle.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> no maybe about it - you defo will get it - sure when u can do that in 10 weeks just think what u cud achieve in another 10


Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Great progress mate :thumbup1: How much weight have you put on?
> 
> I'm sure there will be a lot more by the end of your current cycle.


 TBH mate i cant really remember how much weight iv gained lol. I started at like 161lb lol, and im only 12 stone now, so in numbers its not really that much, but to look at its an incredible difference i think, in the first pic i was about 19% i think, im now at around 13% id guess. I had 7 weeks off completely very recently which ****ed me alot, iv only been back training and eating properly for about a month lol. also in that time was an 11 week cut where i lost about 8lb and got down to 11/10% bf.

And yep, there is much more weight to come  hehe


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

In just less than 3 months:

From this (16 stone 10 ish)





To a few weeks back at 13 stone 6ish


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> In just less than 3 months:
> 
> From this (16 stone 10 ish)
> 
> ]


Arent you natty aswell? very impressive mate.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Arent you natty aswell? very impressive mate.


yep  and cheers


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> In just less than 3 months:
> 
> From this (16 stone 10 ish)
> 
> ...


god murphy thats a class transformation some change there - your upper body looks ta have gone from an old tubby man in his 40s to a hot fit your man in his teens, well done, maybe work the calves a bit more lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> god murphy thats a class transformation some change there - your upper body looks ta have gone from an old tubby man in his 40s to a hot fit your man in his teens, well done, maybe work the calves a bit more lol


thankyou  and my calf's are stubborn they dont seem to like growing xD if running counts i do quite alot of work on em too tbh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> yep  and cheers


I would say those are ****ing fantastic results even if you were on 1g of test, and 150mg of var with clen. But natty!?!? F U C K!!

God job dude. good job!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I would say those are ****ing fantastic results even if you were on 1g of test, and 150mg of var with clen. But natty!?!? F U C K!!
> 
> God job dude. good job!


naah its mostly good lighting on the after pics :whistling:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

that was in 2008 under 12stone, started training in 2010 and about 15.5stone in my avi


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

jake87 said:


> that was in 2008 under 12stone, started training in 2010 and about 15.5stone in my avi
> 
> View attachment 99492


Great going :beer:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

very motivating thread


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont have very many pics as in truth i take awful pics,,

These give a bit of an idea how fat i was just 10 months ago



20 stone,,fat git


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> I dont have very many pics as in truth i take awful pics,,
> 
> These give a bit of an idea how fat i was just 10 months ago
> 
> ...


Dare I ask...was that Holiday photo in Aberdeen? haha


----------



## RoadRunner12 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

JF156 said:


> Dare I ask...was that Holiday photo in Aberdeen? haha


lol no but just as boring as there,,,,,it was ballyhalbert in northern ireland

Ps,,the third photo was me laying down after the gym workout,,,lol,,,,cant be ar5ed fixing it


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> lol no but just as boring as there,,,,,it was ballyhalbert in northern ireland
> 
> Ps,,the third photo was me laying down after the gym workout,,,lol,,,,cant be ar5ed fixing it


Where you train big man? I am down here in bangor!

Here's a pic of a recent recomp of mine:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

davesays said:


> Where you train big man? I am down here in bangor!
> 
> Here's a pic of a recent recomp of mine:


Going well there pal,,,im up in fit4less in lisburn,,,,,great gym with plenty of free weights


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Found some pies


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Excuse the phaggy hand on the boxer shorts also, wanted to show the obliques but ended up looking a bit queer lol.

I've heard about that gym, good reports! Also rockpit seems to be the business is that up your neck of the woods?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

RoadRunner12 said:


> View attachment 99754


I like your vest in the first picture


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

davesays said:


> Excuse the phaggy hand on the boxer shorts also, wanted to show the obliques but ended up looking a bit queer lol.
> 
> I've heard about that gym, good reports! Also rockpit seems to be the business is that up your neck of the woods?


Yes mate its not far from me


----------



## steveo1 (Apr 7, 2011)

used to go gym while back but lost job and big family issues caused me to lose all progress and became fat as hell  anyway back on track and starting from scratch as i become such a fat c**t


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

> Knew that looked familiar


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Um February 2012 when I first started training



And now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

March 2012





June 2012


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

These pics were taken 5 months apart following a recomp. My weight in both sets of pics was around 176lb.

All natural training and diet.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> March 2012
> 
> View attachment 99799
> 
> ...


How did you get so vascular in those 3 months ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

DeadpoolX said:


> How did you get so vascular in those 3 months ?


Diet and more cardio pal. Use only test prop and winny. Also t3 and clen. Last few weeks of diet I started working with Scott so last couple of days before they were taken we did like what you would before a show, such as carb load, water drop etc


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> How did you get so vascular in those 3 months ?


Photoshop


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Photoshop


Somebody should of photoshopped your granny underwear in your first pic!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Somebody should of photoshopped your granny underwear in your first pic!


They should of actually haha it was the only matching stuff I had at the time that weren't in the wash ok! Least I don't look like I'm desperate for the toilet!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Some amazing stuff here guys

Mine....just under 3 years training. First was prior to starting gym


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Sick. ^^

:beer:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

CJ said:


> Some amazing stuff here guys
> 
> Mine....just under 3 years training. First was prior to starting gym


that is one hell of a transformation..


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

That's kind of you to say mate.

Owe lots to the guys who trained me along the way buddy


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cj your a ****...I really didn't want to follow your photos as I'm just a mortal 

Here goes anyway


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

cas said:


> Cj your a ****...I really didn't want to follow your photos as I'm just a mortal
> 
> Here goes anyway


Looks like you've made plenty of progress yourself buddy.

Good job


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

CJ said:


> Looks like you've made plenty of progress yourself buddy.
> 
> Good job


Yeah but yours is furking epic! did you have a mentor or did you do it all by yourself? Its a cracking transformation man!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Not the best pics, but....

April 2011



August 2012



Not amazing, but I'm happy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Work in progress.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

cas said:


> Yeah but yours is furking epic! did you have a mentor or did you do it all by yourself? Its a cracking transformation man!


First year I achieved very little mate.

Since march of last year I have used on line trainers....I'm now prepped by Paul Scarborough (moderator on this site)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 99811


ABS!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Screwed up


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> thankyou  and my calf's are stubborn they dont seem to like growing xD if running counts i do quite alot of work on em too tbh


but is it not running slims the calves a bit?

i was told to run to avoid chunking them up too much


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

This was January 2012



And a month ago after some graft in the gym



Still have a long way to go but I'm for once very content with my progress, just gotta keep it going.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

CJ said:


> Some amazing stuff here guys
> 
> Mine....just under 3 years training. First was prior to starting gym


Top effort there mate well done!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Top effort there mate well done!


god he done fantastic


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> This was January 2012
> 
> View attachment 99819
> 
> ...


some change there pain thats fabulous


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

cas said:


> Cj your a ****...I really didn't want to follow your photos as I'm just a mortal
> 
> Here goes anyway


class!

who takes your nakid shots?lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Um February 2012 when I first started training
> 
> View attachment 99788
> 
> ...


Now how did i know you would get so many likes for them pics,,lol

Ps,,,must add mine to


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is when i first started training aged 18










Here is me today recently turned 22










put on a bit of bf recently.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

fat pics are august 2011 and stage pics are at the NABBA Britain june 2012


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Pain2Gain said:


> Top effort there mate well done!


Thank you buddy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

loganator said:


> View attachment 99823
> View attachment 99824
> View attachment 99825
> View attachment 99826
> ...


That's cracking mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Loveleelady said:


> god he done fantastic


That's very kind of you..thank you


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

CJ said:


> That's cracking mate


Ditto pal looked at your pics and you look great .....It's an experience in its self to see what's underneath the blubber init lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

loganator said:


> Ditto pal looked at your pics and you look great .....It's an experience in its self to see what's underneath the blubber init lol


Oh definitely mate..best thing I ever done was stepping on stage..just ti find out what's underneath


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> class!
> 
> who takes your nakid shots?lol


My bird took that one,normally I just put on a timer...


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

from sep11 - may12 got down to 16.7 from 18st by xmas but put a stone on at xmas so started january 17.7 then by mid may hit me best 13st.



unfortunately after 3 weeks holiday and two weeks off after losing my mam am now sitting at about 15.10, going to get down as much as i can for xmas then come new year i am booked in with pscarb and i AM going to get into the shape of my life !!!


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> going to get down as much as i can for xmas then come new year i am booked in with pscarb and i AM going to get into the shape of my life !!!


Thats the spirit mate! Too many i'm gonna try and not enough "I AM"'s nowadays!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Usually deplete down to this kinda level..


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

August 2011  - 5 Stone over pre pregnancy weight (thats not even me at my biggest!)

Started training about 4 months ago...These are my most recent pictures - forgive me but I haven't a baldy how to rotate these photos once there uploaded!

 - currently just 10lbs over pre pregnancy weight and Im more than pleased with that... for me its not so much about weight just more about being happy with what I see in the mirror


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Very impressive VF

Very inspirational thread love it


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work by everyone in this thread


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

theshrew said:


> Great work by everyone in this thread


Agreed!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

shows what 'a bit of hard work' can do... everyone here is an inspiration..


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think threads like this help show others that may be lacking in self belief and motivation that the only thing holding yourself back is you and with a lot of determination and self control you can reach your goals.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I think threads like this help show others that may be lacking in self belief and motivation that the only thing holding yourself back is you and with a lot of determination and self control you can reach your goals.


Or...

"The mind is the limit"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just over 11 stone in 2008-9

View attachment 99870
View attachment 99871


17 stone

View attachment 99872


19 stone

View attachment 99873


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Im like a yoyo, fat / thin fat thin currently fat and lost interest

bah. ill grab another beer.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> In just less than 3 months:
> 
> From this (16 stone 10 ish)
> 
> ...


Gosh thats incredible, Well done!!! You look like a different person!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking at this thread makes me feel like I've been slacking since I started!



to



2 years on and off, bad 6 months from Jan - June 2011, only chicken and salad meals during the day and a shot routine. June - December 2011 wasn't much better though. Since Jan 2012 to now I've gone up a lean stone though. Still, from 10.5 - 13.5 now in 2 years. Wanna hit 14stone if I can before xmas...Goal on after seeing these changes!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's my 50p worth 

I've lost over 70lbs and now training to hit the stage in 2013 x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

ewen said:


> just over 11 stone in 2008-9
> 
> View attachment 99870
> View attachment 99871
> ...


Brave man posting that third pic mate, LOL. Amazing work all the same


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> Here's my 50p worth
> 
> I've lost over 70lbs and now training to hit the stage in 2013 x


Blooming good effort!!

Good luck next year :thumb:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> In just less than 3 months:
> 
> From this (16 stone 10 ish)
> 
> ...


Here's one as of today at just about 13 stone


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Me in 2009 after a couple years not training to me now.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done Daz


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Great transformation - inspiration to all


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Some of the transformations in this thread are incredible! Here's mine (if you can call it that)

Pre-gym december 2010 -> Feburary 2012 -> October 2012



I'm 6 ft 7 so you can imagine how terrible I looked (and felt) in the first pic, still not quite there yet but slowly getting there!


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

CJ said:


> Some amazing stuff here guys
> 
> Mine....just under 3 years training. First was prior to starting gym


That is brilliant. Only 3 years aswell !!

These few pics show everyone that anything is possible.

Top job


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

pYp3s said:


> That is brilliant. Only 3 years aswell !!
> 
> These few pics show everyone that anything is possible.
> 
> Top job


Thank you buddy..nice thing to say


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

@CJ i remember reading your progress thread on tbol, you waist looks tiny compared to those pictures, what were your shoulder and waist measurements on stage?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

CJ said:


> Thank you buddy..nice thing to say


Sorry I don't believe that's you in the 2nd pic. Can you take it again but this time put the shoes and socks on?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

jake87 said:


> @CJ i remember reading your progress thread on tbol, you waist looks tiny compared to those pictures, what were your shoulder and waist measurements on stage?


Thanks mate..I remember that tbol thread a couple years ago.

Waist was 29'' and chest was 46''



K-Rod said:


> Sorry I don't believe that's you in the 2nd pic. Can you take it again but this time put the shoes and socks on?


In my defence I was very very drunk


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

CJ said:


> Thanks mate..I remember that tbol thread a couple years ago.
> 
> Waist was 29'' and chest was 46''
> 
> In my defence I was very very drunk


Amazing difference - if you can keep your waist that tight you are going to look sick. Move over Tony Freeman, the new x-man is here!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

before/during










still during lol












natty also


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Here is when i first started training aged 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look good mate


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> natty also


Is that curls in the squat rack I spy?

That's pretty much formal warning in the gym I go to.

There's a sign up that reads "Don't eat the big white mints in the toilets, and don't do ****ING curls in the squat rack."


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

its ok when you own the gym though


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

3 months, 131kg to 117kg, natty

This was done earlier in the year


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's my 8 week transformation from early this year, planning on doing a my first show next year perhaps...


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Through looking at all these transformations, it just goes to show that when you put the work in, such big changes can be made in a small amount of time.

Im always a bit paranoid and worry too much about over eating when trying to gain size to add mass to my frame, always worrying about 'am i putting on too much bf?', this thread has just summed it up for me, so what if you gain a bit of body fat during your 'offseason'. The fat can be shifted in a matter of weeks, it takes months/years to build muscle. That being said, more food required :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

defdaz said:


> Amazing difference - if you can keep your waist that tight you are going to look sick. Move over Tony Freeman, the new x-man is here!


I hope I can daz......use a belt a lot when training and I think thats one of the reasons it's pulled in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ste08 said:


> Here's my 8 week transformation from early this year, planning on doing a my first show next year perhaps...


Excellent work mate!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

ste08 said:


> Here's my 8 week transformation from early this year, planning on doing a my first show next year perhaps...


Fook me, 8 weeks?! Very impressive! Well done!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Here's my 8 week transformation from early this year, planning on doing a my first show next year perhaps...


If this is true ?

How the hell did you do it and hats off to you mate !

CAN NOT believe your first pic and second pic as your the same BW WOW


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

CJ said:


> Some amazing stuff here guys
> 
> Mine....just under 3 years training. First was prior to starting gym


Crazy transformation bud.

Wouldn't think you waist would be as tiny as that looking at the first pic!! Did your hips shrink too??


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

s3_abv said:


> Crazy transformation bud.
> 
> Wouldn't think you waist would be as tiny as that looking at the first pic!! Did your hips shrink too??


I know mate, I was as surprised as you to find out my wait was small...always thought I had a terrible shape for bodybuilding


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

reza85 said:


> If this is true ?
> 
> How the hell did you do it and hats off to you mate !
> 
> CAN NOT believe your first pic and second pic as your the same BW WOW


Yes this is true mate. I carb cycled for the first 4 weeks and the next 4 weeks i was on one carb meal per day for 6 days with a medium/high carb day on the weekend. I was doing 45min cardio am & pm everyday, trained like a man possesed 5 times per week and stuck to the plan. If your determined enough mate and dnt fall off track, results will come.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

this was me in summer 2010 when i was addicted to methadrone.. bad times



this was me about 6 months later once id stopped it and started eating etc



not spectacular, by a long shot but at least i was off the drugs and feeling good!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Me in 2009 after a couple years not training to me now.
> 
> View attachment 101683
> View attachment 101684
> ...


Very well done! You've made some serious gains!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sen said:


> this was me in summer 2010 when i was addicted to methadrone.. bad times
> 
> View attachment 110613
> 
> ...


6 months from pic 1 to pic 2? natty or assisted

good transformation!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

was on euro-pharma parabolan 3 (tri-tren) and euro-pharma viromone (test prop) mate. 1ml of each every couple of days.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

When I started training









End of last cut


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I think a few of you have seen my before and after still a work in progress need to make it count this year. There's about 70kg between pics


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> I think a few of you have seen my before and after still a work in progress need to make it count this year. There's about 70kg between pics
> 
> View attachment 110666
> View attachment 110667


 :thumb:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Goose said:


> View attachment 99915


Am I bloody missing something here????? Teach me ffs!!!!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Just over a year inbetween. Put a bit on since the leaner pic, but its going down again


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Am I bloody missing something here????? Teach me ffs!!!!


Kind words. Thanks


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

6 weeks cut...if you want to call it a cut...so around halfway there...got lazy and now have to get my ass back in shape lol










Jan 3rd to Feb 14th

will update in the next 6weeks


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

2 months before joining the gym june 2011.





This was taken sept 2012.







A lot of hard work has paid off for me , and a lot of help from friends .


----------



## zakatelli (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello mate,

I am 41 and started weight training about 11 months ago, I train 4 days a week and nmy nutrition is all in order. I have made ok progress.

I admire your transformation and was hoping you could give me some advise please?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Me in 2009 after a couple years not training to me now.
> 
> View attachment 101683
> View attachment 101684
> ...


Traps are sh1t hot mate, what do you do for them?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Um February 2012 when I first started training
> 
> View attachment 99788
> 
> ...


I'd change the 'and now' to 'and wow'


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Traps are sh1t hot mate, what do you do for them?


Thanks buddy. I just do lot and lots of side raises. :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> I'd change the 'and now' to 'and wow'


Hahaha cheeeeessse


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Somebody should of photoshopped your granny underwear in your first pic!


Just looking back through this thread and can't believe how many likes you got for this, c0ck lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Just looking back through this thread and can't believe how many likes you got for this, c0ck lol


Thats because I'm funny and people on here showed there appreciation. Oh and also that underwear was a little bit like what a middle aged woman would wear


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Thats because I'm funny and people on here showed there appreciation. Oh and also that underwear was a little bit like what a middle aged woman would wear


I felt like a frumpy middle aged woman at the time! Ur a bully Liam! I'm off to cry into my pillow!!


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Fail !!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I felt like a frumpy middle aged woman at the time! Ur a bully Liam! I'm off to cry into my pillow!!


Get back training then! Even do some home workouts if you can't get gym. Lots of body weight exercises.

Oh and it's called character building!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Get back training then! Even do some home workouts if you can't get gym. Lots of body weight exercises.
> 
> Oh and it's called character building!


Meh, il be pulling something out the bag soon don't you worry 

#sh1tcharacterbuilding


----------



## Thedogg (Feb 21, 2013)

Some very impressive transformations there hoping to get in shape myself here over the next 8 weeks for the holidays. Well done lads


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

14 month transformation


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> 14 month transformation
> 
> View attachment 112382


Is right mate


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Hahaha cheeeeessse


Almost Stilton...


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I was under 10st in the first picture before I trained. Wasted a years training by not eating enough.

And the "After" pic is about 2 years later (once I discovered UKM and sorted my diet) I'm about 11st 2 in that pic, Natty aswell.

Since then ive started a Test cycle (6 weeks in) and about 12st 3 and look a lot bigger. No decent pic though.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> I was under 10st in the first picture before I trained. Wasted a years training by not eating enough.
> 
> And the "After" pic is about 2 years later (once I discovered UKM and sorted my diet) I'm about 11st 2 in that pic, Natty aswell.
> 
> Since then ive started a Test cycle (6 weeks in) and about 12st 3 and look a lot bigger. No decent pic though.


looking good m8, don't forget to post a pic when you finish cycle.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive lost a few pounds










I've had an roller coaster of a ride since losing weight where I do well and then pile it back on and keep going round in circles.

I have tried to compete twice but failed both times due to my head losing the plot and not being big enough and when the diet kicked it I watched myself shrink and it knocked me badly.

Last year I put all that's **** behind me and did a mega good six month bulk and started dieting in Dec (even over xmas and new year)

I am 9 weeks out from the UKBFF and I WILL get on stage this time.

I've took away all pressures and my is coping great.

I've not started any journal on here about it as I did it before and even the pressure of it people's perceptions got to me, this time round I've learned so so much and in the best shape I feel I can be.

I will put up pics of how I get on and the progress ones throughout the prep, all after the show.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Bradz said:


> Ive lost a few pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, you have obviously got your head in the game because that is a stonking transformation. Well done... And good luck


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bradz said:


> Ive lost a few pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one crazy transformation pal. Good work!!


----------

